# Isaiah Crowell...former UGA thug!



## alphachief (Jul 12, 2016)

http://www.cleveland.com/browns/index.ssf/2016/07/browns_isaiah_crowell_to_apolo.html

Sorry dawg fans, couldn't resist.  What a class act this moron is.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 12, 2016)

We never liked Crowell.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

richt still losing control.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 12, 2016)

Classic uga football alum. At least no 10rc alum has done anything this despicable yet smh.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Classic uga football alum. At least no 10rc alum has done anything this despicable yet smh.



WHAT??? Curb stomping a cop, or sexual assault is worse than posting a picture. Now Crowell needs his tail whipped for that pic/post because he is an absolute idiot, but last I checked he was kicked off the team for being a idiot.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 12, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> WHAT??? Curb stomping a cop, or sexual assault is worse than posting a picture. Now Crowell needs his tail whipped for that pic/post because he is an absolute idiot, but last I checked he was kicked off the team for being a idiot.



Its the attitude hes had since his uga days. Classic thug!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2016)

He learnt it at Alabama State, can't y'all read?



> Crowell was signed by the Browns as an undrafted free agent out of Alabama State in 2014.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> http://www.cleveland.com/browns/index.ssf/2016/07/browns_isaiah_crowell_to_apolo.html
> 
> Sorry dawg fans, couldn't resist.  What a class act this moron is.



So, are you trying to say UGA set the example of how to deal with Thugs unlike FSU and the Vols??  FSU= Nothing To See Here, Vols= Nothing to see here, just pay off the ladies...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Classic uga football alum. At least no 10rc alum has done anything this despicable yet smh.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> can't y'all read?



You really expect a Vol to know how to read?? He needed to see the picture the Thug posted.. Priceless!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He learnt it at Alabama State, can't y'all read?



no we know where he learned it..from the place he was kicked out of before bama state!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, are you trying to say UGA set the example of how to deal with Thugs unlike FSU and the Vols??  FSU= Nothing To See Here, Vols= Nothing to see here, just pay off the ladies...



No...that's not at all what I was saying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> no we know where he learned it..from the place he was kicked out of before bama state!



Like a Vol would know anything about kicking folks off a team.. 

Heck, they are as desperate as Bama State..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> No...that's not at all what I was saying.


----------



## Horns (Jul 12, 2016)

This idiot Crowell needs a penalty of some sort from the NFL. Absolutely atrocious. I wish he never put on the UGA uniform. And Vol fans we kicked him to the curb early.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 12, 2016)

Maybe a week at the Johnnie Manzail rehab center will send him on a positive path.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 12, 2016)

I like to reverse races and think about what would happen if a picture like that was posted.  It would probably end someone's career.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Jul 12, 2016)

He is a complete piece of trash.  He grew up with thugs, hung out with thugs, and is still a thug.  His best friend went to prison for robbery.  I think I read recently where he was at his parole hearing in support.  Oh, on another note this black lives matter junk in my opinion is just the black peoples' kkk.  Obama is a supporter of black lives matter.  What would happen to a white president if he said white lives matter?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 12, 2016)

Rebel 3 said:


> He is a complete piece of trash.  He grew up with thugs, hung out with thugs, and is still a thug.  His best friend went to prison for robbery.  I think I read recently where he was at his parole hearing in support.  Oh, on another note this black lives matter junk in my opinion is just the black peoples' kkk.  Obama is a supporter of black lives matter.  What would happen to a white president if he said white lives matter?



Local guy running for office put up billboards that said make America white again. he practically got ran outta the small town hes from.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 12, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> I like to reverse races and think about what would happen if a picture like that was posted.  It would probably end someone's career.



I made the drawing. Let's see if 6 will post it.

He is retired.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I made the drawing. Let's see if 6 will post it.
> 
> He is retired.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 12, 2016)

The epitome of the one bad word for them people.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 12, 2016)

Rebel 3 said:


> He is a complete piece of trash.  He grew up with thugs, hung out with thugs, and is still a thug.  His best friend went to prison for robbery.  I think I read recently where he was at his parole hearing in support.  Oh, on another note this black lives matter junk in my opinion is just the black peoples' kkk.  Obama is a supporter of black lives matter.  What would happen to a white president if he said white lives matter?



Klan with a tan


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2016)

I hope a cop shoots him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I hope a cop shoots him.



You just got bumped up on the list.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2016)

I made the list a while back at the chicago  airport. Shequan from Milwaukee wasnt real happy with me. i helped him get on that list too.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like a hate crime to me.   Ban Crowell from any pro sport for 10 years.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just got bumped up on the list.



I'm #1! I'm #1!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, are you trying to say UGA set the example of how to deal with Thugs unlike FSU and the Vols??  FSU= Nothing To See Here, Vols= Nothing to see here, just pay off the ladies...



How do you repeat an out right lie over and over again, year after year and still live with yourself?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 13, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> How do you repeat an out right lie over and over again, year after year and still live with yourself?



He repeats the lie "dawgs win it all" year after year also we all know that wont ever happen. Hes conditioned himself well just like a good liberal.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 13, 2016)

alphachief said:


> http://www.cleveland.com/browns/index.ssf/2016/07/browns_isaiah_crowell_to_apolo.html
> 
> Sorry dawg fans, couldn't resist.  What a class act this moron is.



Chief I agree with you. Isaiah, please turn in your Red and Black.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 13, 2016)

Just trying to set a good example for all those athletes following him at Thuga! What a moron!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm #1! I'm #1!



While at the same time some of these commenting in this thread are too ignorant to even make the bottom of the list.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> How do you repeat an out right lie over and over again, year after year and still live with yourself?



So what part of my post is a lie?



> FSU= Nothing To See Here, Vols= Nothing to see here, just pay off the ladies.



or this part..



> So, are you trying to say UGA set the example of how to deal with Thugs unlike FSU and the Vols??



Just for clarity since it is an outright lie that I say over and over again..  Or maybe it's just YOU that has your blinders on. If you think FSU handled "everything" to do with Jameis Winston the right way, you are lying to yourself.. When the Administration "forces" the head coach to suspend a player instead of him doing it himself, it's all about winning football games, period!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> While at the same time some of these commenting in this thread are too ignorant to even make the bottom of the list.



Oh no... All VOLS are at the bottom of a list! And always will be..


----------



## nickel back (Jul 13, 2016)

I reported that pic as it floated around FB. FB said they seen nothing wrong with it and would not remove the photo.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I reported that pic as it floated around FB. FB said they seen nothing wrong with it and would not remove the photo.



Not surprised!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=875402


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> While at the same time some of these commenting in this thread are too ignorant to even make the bottom of the list.



If you're a member here you're on the list. Where you rank on the list just depends on how stupid you are perceived to be. I don't know their criteria so I could be at the bottom of the list. That would be disconcerting. I always make my best effort.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> If you're a member here you're on the list. Where you rank on the list just depends on how stupid you are perceived to be. I don't know their criteria so I could be at the bottom of the list. That would be disconcerting. I always make my best effort.



I promise that you are wayyyy up on the list, as opposed to others here.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise that you are wayyyy up on the list, as opposed to others here.



Middle of the pack is worse than bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Middle of the pack is worse than bottom of the barrel.



Now you're just stirring, encouraging LSU fans to participate.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He repeats the lie "dawgs win it all" year after year also we all know that wont ever happen. Hes conditioned himself well just like a good liberal.



dogs win it all


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what part of my post is a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go again


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win it all



Sig line material ^


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2016)

The thug ain't no UGA thug.  We smelled him out and sent him on his way.  He needs his mouth taped and his tail kicked!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, are you trying to say UGA set the example of how to deal with Thugs unlike FSU and the Vols??  FSU= Nothing To See Here, Vols= Nothing to see here, just pay off the ladies...




More like the "ladies" say,  lets accuse some UT players to make some quick cash


----------



## Horns (Jul 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> More like the "ladies" say,  lets accuse some UT players to make some quick cash



Typical mentality of Vol fans. I'm sure all the ladies got together throughout the years and said let's make some money by framing a bunch of innocent football players from UT.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 13, 2016)

Horns said:


> Typical mentality of Vol fans. I'm sure all the ladies got together throughout the years and said let's make some money by framing a bunch of innocent football players from UT.



Yeah,  cause women never do that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  cause women never do that


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  cause women never do that



They are delusional and when it hits uga soon they'll hope the school pays them off.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  cause women never do that



Are you serious???

So let me get this straight, women that went to UT over multiple years, got to together and came up with this? Even though they reported the assaults at the time they occurred.. You sorry Vols can sure come up with some stuff. 

You did say this, so now you are back peddling?? 



> I'm not saying, nor ever said that every accuser was lying. Past, present, or future.



This is the stuff people refer to on your posts as "Ignorant"..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They are delusional and when it hits uga soon they'll hope the school pays them off.




The ONLY delusional people is the 2 Vols pretending this stuff never happened and the lonely woodsman that thinks Jameis never did anything wrong.. 

You guys live your life with your heads stuck in the sand..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like old mark richt didn't have much effect on him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Looks like old mark richt didn't have much effect on him.



Fire Mark Richt!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The ONLY delusional people is the 2 Vols pretending this stuff never happened and the lonely woodsman that thinks Jameis never did anything wrong..
> 
> You guys live your life with your heads stuck in the sand..



Just wait your times coming. We'll then see how far YOUR head gets stuck in the same sand


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just wait your times coming. We'll then see how far YOUR head gets stuck in the same sand



Sorry but UGA hasn't been allowing this behavior for decades like the Vols.. 

UGA leads the SEC on how it disciplines it's players across the board on everything. And actually, it hurts us on the field having such strict policies when other schools let there Thugs get away with everything.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry but UGA hasn't been allowing this behavior for decades like the Vols..
> 
> UGA leads the SEC on how it disciplines it's players across the board on everything. And actually, it hurts us on the field having such strict policies when other schools let there Thugs get away with everything.




Keep repeating this and youll believe it just like DAWGS WIN IT ALL
Your head is already in sand its just a diff kind


----------



## Scott G (Jul 14, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> We never liked Crowell.



Exactly. He was a "former Dawg" before he even finished college. He got "The Hobnail Boot"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Keep repeating this and youll believe it just like DAWGS WIN IT ALL
> Your head is already in sand its just a diff kind



Ya see, unlike you, I have factual data to back up my claims.. All you have is your silly opinion like always.. But what should I expect form liberal minded Vols..


----------

